# rozhalovačka



## zalacain56

To je z knihy "Svatby v Domě"  Bohumila Hrabala. Jsem úplně ztracený:
_Jen jednou poručil manželce, aby jej umyla, oholil se, oblékl si čistou košili,* rozhalovačku*, pak se dovlekl do pokoje, světlo jej zalilo...
_Je to nějaká košlile nebo vesta? Nemám aní ponětí o tom. 
Děkuji předem


----------



## bibax

S tím slovem jsem se také ještě nesetkal. Pravděpodobně to patří k té košili. Asi to bude *košile s rozhalenkou*, což je košile, ke které se nenosí kravata. Horní část s límcem má jiný střih než košile ke kravatě. Španihelsky podle slovníku je to _camisa de cuello abierto_, trochu dlouhé .


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

já jsem se tedy s tímto termínem již setkal ("oblek/sako/pánská konfekce/taneční/svatba/úřední formality"), byť je tématicky velice specifický! Uživatel Bibax to popsal ale docela pěkně, je nutno si nahlas přiznat! 

*"Rozhalenka" je atributem jakési situační ležérnosti, uvolněnosti, nesvázanosti, či dobré nálady, pohody, pohodlí (teplo, léto), všednosti... 

Viz:
*http://www.gentlemans.cz/katalog/panske-kosile/kosile-rozhalenka
http://www.mantaclub.cz/kozarovice10.html (v extrémním případě => poslední fotografie dole na stránce ) )

Výklad:
<> *rozhalit (se)/rozhalovat (se)*<> 
- jedná se o slovesa (spisovně), 
- Synonymum: "*odhalovat* něco/sebe (tj. mužné/vypracované tělo); míti něco (na sobě) *rozepnutého* (něco - tj. košili/kabát/bundu/mikinu etc.)"
- Adjektivum: "*rozhalený (tj. rozepnutý, odhalený)*"


S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Enquiring Mind

A pokud to někoho zajímá, "anglihelsky" by to (zřejmě) bylo "an open-neck(ed) shirt", nebo "an unbuttoned shirt" podle toho, jak se to nosí.


----------



## kirmakX6on

já teda si nemyslím, že rozhalovačka = košile s rozhalenkou

vždyť se podívejte na ten citát:
_... oholil se, oblékl si *čistou košili*,* rozhalovačku*, pak se dovlekl do pokoje, ...
_
to by pak znamenalo, že ten člověk si oblékl dvoje košile na sebe --- *jednu normální* a pak na ni ještě *košili s rozhalenkou
*
to mi nedává uplně smysl. Z logiky toho citátu, rozhalovačka musí být nějakej doplněk, nikoliv druh košile, protože ten člověk si už jednu košili na sebe oblíkl. Souhlasím ale, že se to týká rozhalení u krku...případně by se to ještě mohlo týkat rozhalení saka, aby byl vidět vzor na oblečení pod ním, ale to už je vyšlý z módy několik staletí. Knížka Svatba v domě má být autobiografická, tudíž jsem si dal do googlu fotky Hrabala. Neumím si představit, že by límec na následující fotce držel tak, jak je, sám od sebe, bez podpěrky. A tímto taky vyslovuji hypotézu, že rozhalovačka je to, co ten límec drží tak, jak je:


----------



## morior_invictus

kirmakX6on said:


> vždyť se podívejte na ten citát:
> _... oholil se, oblékl si *čistou košili*,* rozhalovačku*, pak se dovlekl do pokoje, ...
> _
> to by pak znamenalo, že ten člověk si oblékl dvoje košile na sebe --- *jednu normální* a pak na ni ještě*košili s rozhalenkou
> *


Já to vnímám jako apozici: "_... oholil se, oblékl si *čistou košili*,*rozhalovačku*, pak se dovlekl do pokoje, ..."_ a tedy ušetřím postavu z knihy "Svatby v Domě" tepla z 2 košil. 

Vzhledem k tomu, že jsem se s "rozhalovačkou" také nesetkal, tak se přikláním k výkladem bibaxa a Bohemosa.


----------



## bibax

Bez spojky _a_ to také vnímám jako přístavek (aposici).

_...oblékl si košili rozhalovačku, ..._


----------



## kirmakX6on

tak jestli je to myšleno takhle, tak potom by to tak mohlo být


----------

